# Root or branch driftwood



## markitos (May 12, 2007)

Ok so i have a 215 thats gonna be planted and i want a large driftwood piece for the center like this

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/304 ... 465793.jpg

does anyone have any ideas who might sell a big piece *** been searching and havent had much luck. 
thanks mark!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool pic. I wonder how they filter it.

you might try some of the larger garden places that have water gardening departments.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Best thing to do is take a walk in the woods and look for fallen trees. Simply cut the parts that you want off and boil them. Free driftwood....


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

BoostedX said:


> Best thing to do is take a walk in the woods and look for fallen trees. Simply cut the parts that you want off and boil them. Free driftwood....


It has to be a hardwood, not sure if all of them are good, just don't go using pine.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Red Oak or Ash will look cool, I to have been lookin hi and lo for some nice pieces but can't bring myself to spend $50 on a piece of wood...Guess I'll be gettin the quad out and headin for the woods. Will soaking be good as I want a couple large pieces for a 90 gal angel tank, and for how long, should anything be added to soaking pot? What to fasten to to keep it down?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

You can use a dishwasher to help get it water logged. I'm told a couple of HOT washes will do it.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Cool pic. I wonder how they filter it.


They remove the filter, heater, etc when they set up to take the pict.
Sometimes they move the fish into a tank set up for photos only.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/plg747

Good seller on EBAY

....Bill


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

nice link, wished I had found that yesterday  
I used this guy
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbeachb ... ddyQQhtZ-1
decent prices, but not quite the selection of that guy :thumb:


----------

